# كلوركس الالوان



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بالنسبة الي كلوركس الالوان انا طبقت التريكيبة المذكورة والتركيبة هي  لعمل 20ك كلوركس الالوان(ملو بستلة18ك ماء ,نصف ك ملح ليمن ,نصف ك تكسابون,نصف ك اكسيجين ,بعدذلك نضع الرائحة واللون ) لكن الكلور اصبح خفيف فهلممكن من الاساتذة الافاضل يوصفو لية اي مادة ممكن ان اضعها علي الكلور حتي نعمل علي زيادة كثافة الكلور ولكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (2 ديسمبر 2012)

good


----------



## chemist97 (2 فبراير 2013)

تمام


----------



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## القطة ميما (5 مارس 2013)

طيب لو قللنا المية ممكن يكون تقيل ولا لازم نفس الطريقة وكمية المية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أمل عادل (7 مارس 2013)

*ماء اوكسجين 
*
*Or 

اوكسجين 

*​


----------

